# Wife Swap tonight 8pm Halloween couple



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good a halloween family for a wife swap show. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i was just about to post something about this,but you beat me


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

*WifeSwap haunt*

Tonight on wife swap it is a family who never lets their kids do anything, even watch tv, and a family who run a haunted house!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

joisey started a thread about this too


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've merged these 2 threads.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol oh i didnt see her thread, sorry!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry I put my thread in the wrong place. Did you watch it?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I watched it! I was multi-tasking & kept missing where the "Halloween family" was from. I think they guy's name was Kevin Schulz? 

What I found interesting is that last week, the promos said it was a Halloween family and a "Mormon family". In the show there was NO mention that they were LDS. I wonder what the back story is on THAT. They also didn't have any satan references, which was nice. I am so tired of people thinking if you love 'Ween, you MUST be a satanist.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe its near the area Front Yard Frights is located


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I never watch that show, but that one had to be interesting. I agree with Debbie...I get tired of haunters being looked at as cultists.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Draik41895 said:


> I believe its near the area Front Yard Frights is located


Correct! lol!

The name of the haunted house is The Heart of Darkness and it's located in Waterloo, Iowa... about 20 min away from me!

Their website is www.entertheheartofdarkness.com

There's even a link to my (old) site on their links page! lol!

And I actually know and am good friends with Kevin and Dolly!
.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol, thats awesome FYF!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I saw the show and I thought it was cool. Would you believe Dolly contacted me on my blog. I just think she is the cats meow. Just seems like someone you could sit down and talk for hours and not get tired.

Also noticed on Halloweenforum that she is now a member just because of the thread they posted of the show.(I think) To bad she isn't over here. Someone send her a message.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, I totally misinterpreted the title of this thread.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Monk said:


> Wow, I totally misinterpreted the title of this thread.


WHOOOPS!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

whoops indeed


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> I watched it! I was multi-tasking & kept missing where the "Halloween family" was from. I think they guy's name was Kevin Schulz?
> 
> What I found interesting is that last week, the promos said it was a Halloween family and a "Mormon family". In the show there was NO mention that they were LDS. I wonder what the back story is on THAT. They also didn't have any satan references, which was nice. I am so tired of people thinking if you love 'Ween, you MUST be a satanist.


that right there is the problem i have. i enjoy creating things and had a real good time last year...until my mom started in on me. it all but crushed my creativity and i have been fighting back and forth in my head as to weather i'll haunt or not this year:frownkin:


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Wish I could have seen it. I remember they had a show a while back with some guy from california wife swapping with another woman from Missouri. The california was a complete jerk through the whole thing. Made me wonder why the hell he even bothered to participate.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> that right there is the problem i have. i enjoy creating things and had a real good time last year...until my mom started in on me. it all but crushed my creativity and i have been fighting back and forth in my head as to weather i'll haunt or not this year:frownkin:


You got to do whats right for you, and not let anybody take that from you.

Listen to 'Crazy Nights' by KISS

6


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Dark Knight I just noticed your post above after Motelsixx pointed it out. Sorry to hear about your mother not supporting you. You could try and talk to her and make her understand that this is important so you can express yourself. If she's still being stubborn can you possibly join other people who like haunts like you and do a haunt somewhere else? If haunting is part of what you like to do you shouldn't hide that from anyone especialy if you know its something you love, so yeah dont give that up if its what you realy love to do. Good luck.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Monk said:


> whoops indeed


Yeah...me too

I was thinking...darn i havent got one to swap


----------

